# Zeile in Textdatei zählen.



## el_paso (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine Frage und zwar: wie kriege ich hin in einem Textfile die Anzahl vom Zeile zu zählen. Ich bedanke mich im voraus.

Grüsse.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!


```
package de.tutorials;

import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.FileNotFoundException;
import java.io.FileReader;
import java.io.IOException;

public class Test13 {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        try {
            BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("c:/Biorhythmus.java"));
            String line;
            int rows = 0;
            while((line = br.readLine()) != null)
                rows++;
            System.out.println("Zeilen: " + rows);
        } catch (FileNotFoundException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        } catch (IOException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## el_paso (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
cool für die schnelle Anwort  Mr Admin ..diese hatte ich auch problem dabei ist dass es eine Zeile zuviel zählt.
Zum Beispiel für 2 Zeile gibt es mir 
0
1
3
was eigentlich nicht erwarte war sondern 
0
1
hum hum..ich bitte dich deswegen um eine alternative der letzte Schritt zu vermeiden.

sorry wenn ich dich auf dir nerven geht. Danke schön im Voraus.

el_paso.


----------

